# Water Heater Switch



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

The switch on the control panel for the electric portion of the water heater doesn't light up when switched on. Is it supposed to stay off unless there is a problem? Or is it not lighting up because there is a problem.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With my 2004, the red light would indicate a failure of the electronic ignition when running the water heater on LP. Therefore, if I see the red light, I would need to turn the switch off then back on in attempt to light the burner. There is no red light for the electric portion of my water heater. If you could tell us what brand of water heater was installed on your unit, we may be able to help in more detail.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but mine only lights up if there is a problem. I have used it in gas and electric.

The only time I have had a red light on is when the gas did not stay lit.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If I understand what you are saying, the switch itself does not light up. If that is the case more than likely the bulb is burnt out on it. I have seen the bulbs burnt out before on trailers that are used very frequently.

There is a light next to the switch for the propane side of the water heater and when that is on it means there is a problem. The switch should light up just to indicate that it is turned on. So if the water pump, electric, and lp switches are all on, the switches themselves should all be lit.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

outback loft said:


> If I understand what you are saying, the switch itself does not light up. If that is the case more than likely the bulb is burnt out on it. I have seen the bulbs burnt out before on trailers that are used very frequently.
> 
> There is a light next to the switch for the propane side of the water heater and when that is on it means there is a problem. The switch should light up just to indicate that it is turned on. So if the water pump, electric, and lp switches are all on, the switches themselves should all be lit.


My water pump switch is red and indeed lights up, but the water heater switches are white and do not light up. (at least on mine)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess this all depends on what year Outback you own determines if the switch lights up itself. On our 2009 250RS, the water heater switch lights up when we turn on either the LP or Electric switches.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On the 08 the switches lite up when turned on, the switches themselves do not indicate a fault or not.


----------

